
Blockupload.io: Upload Files to Bitcoin Cash Blockchain(LZMA and OCB3-ChaCha20 - MCCCS
Hello HN community,<p>I&#x27;d like to present you my tool (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;blockupload.io) that allows embedding files up to 1 MB in Bitcoin Cash transactions. The tool uses WebAssembly to compress files using LZMA, and optionally encrypts files using a combination of OCB3 and ChaCha20. If you wonder how it does this, it&#x27;s by not including a checksum in the ChaCha20 layer, which shouldn&#x27;t be a problem since it&#x27;s intended for chosen-ciphertext invulnerable, un-side-channeled personal computers. Anyway, you can see how it encrypts here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;DesWurstes&#x2F;BlockUpload&#x2F;blob&#x2F;7d0e247b7f5e01d1d84932a780156a590ec7f844&#x2F;exports.c#L67<p>(This tool is intended for legal use only)<p>I&#x27;d like to hear your comments on this, HN community. You can also look at r&#x2F;btc&#x27;s reaction here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;btc&#x2F;comments&#x2F;bah8zw&#x2F;store_files_up_to_1_mb_in_bch_blockchain_onchain&#x2F;<p>This tool is useful for:
- Static CDN
- Personal immutable file storage
======
yyyyip
cool project, expected response from BCH crew. permissionless is
permissionless. they need to suck it up.

------
ddtaylor
Neat idea. Keep working on it.

